# Help Needed On A Couple Of Old Schwinns



## Alride (Jun 11, 2016)

Greetings. Following the forum for some time now, first post. I inherited these two bikes. A 1965 Jaguar Mark VI and a 1962 Deluxe American, both from Chicago. So far I've cleaned them up and replaced the tires (kept the originals) Q: Should the American have a tank too?

Now trying to figure out what to do with them? Keep for grandkids, sell as pair or separately? Any range of value on these?

Thanks.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 11, 2016)

sent you a PM on the Jaguar


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 11, 2016)

I believe any of that style bike would have tabs on the frame for the tank if it came with one.  Im stupid though, so there ya go


----------



## Luchotocado (Jun 11, 2016)

I would say 5-600 on the Jaguar and 150-250 on the American (I was wrong, it did come with a tank)


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 11, 2016)

The American DID come with a tank (yours is actually a Deluxe American) I zoomed in on the pic and it has the tabs under the top bar where the tank goes. It would have the same type of tank as the Jaguar.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 11, 2016)

Right on jay81.


----------



## Alride (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks, good information. I can see now that the Jaguar has the same frame tabs and the tank appears to be the same as the Deluxe.


----------



## BikeMe (Jun 12, 2016)

I see the American also has the 2-speed high low kickback rear hub, too.......that bumps up it's value.   You need to hunt down a tank for that bike!


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 12, 2016)

With the estimated values you may want to just keep these bikes and hand them down. The value could be much more to your Grandchildren or their Children. 

Hard to replace something that belonged to a family member.


----------



## irideiam (Jun 13, 2016)

Luchotocado said:


> I would say 5-600 on the Jaguar and 150-250 on the American (I was wrong, it did come with a tank)



The Deluxe American with 2 speed in what appears to be great condition and no tank will bring 300-350, with tank & rack 400-500, at least in my neck of the woods.....may be different in other parts of the US like Cali where they go for more....


----------



## Luchotocado (Jun 14, 2016)

Down here anything postwar and without a tank will sit forever unsold and they dont go for big bucks, but you are right diffrentprices in diffrent places. I also based my estimate in the Sold listings on ebay


----------



## Alride (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks all, helpful feedback.


----------



## irideiam (Jun 15, 2016)

see my signature (-:


----------

